# Goat Newb, Doe has odd cough.



## SQContrary (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got our first goats (a does and two little wethers) a couple weeks ago. We were only given a gallon bag of feed so with switch was made fairly quickly. Occasionally I see a goat pie (only twice), but most stools are normal. The doe has stopped bleating and occasionally coughs.... almost seems like she coughs instead of bleating, or like she is trying to clear her throat. She doesn't seem to feel badly at this point. I don't see any runny noses at this point either. She was bred before we got her so she may be prego. Can any of these dewormers for lungworm  I read about in another post (coughing and lungworm) be given to pregnant does?  What do you suggest? Should I wait and see or take immediate action! Any advice appreciated.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

You can not give valbazene to a pregnant doe. 


safegaurd is safe and ivermectin is safe. 

But personally, I think a cough can be from more things than just lungworms.  If possible you may wish to ask the seller about a history of pnuemonia on their farm, That has been pretty bad in several areas.  Not saying it isn't lungworms, it just wouldn't be my first assumption.


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree.  Don't jump automatically to lungworm just because a goat is coughing.

I have a goat who has confirmed allergies.  But this time of year you can also suspect pneumonia.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Take a temp..  In this weather, I'd be suspect of anything around or over 103.5.  If she's running like 101-103, eating, drinking, and active, I'd say she's fine..


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

How to tell the difference between Lungworm and Pneumonia:

Pneumonia:
Moderate to high fever(104-107F), rapid breathing, wet painful sounding cough with a raspiness in the lungs(stethascope helps, but if it is bad enough you will hear it by just putting your head on the animal's ribcage), drowsy appearance, loss of appetite, thick green mucus from nostrils, potentially eye discharge.

Lungworms:
Dry sounding cough, NO fever, may hear a raspiness in the animal's throat but no trace of raspiness in the lungs, healthy appetite, overall normal breathing(excepting the dry cough), alert appearance, may have clear to white mucus from the nostrils.

I strongly suggest investing in a stethascope, if you don't already have one, they help to know what is really going on in their lungs, heart, and rumen.
If you ever have a cough in a goat accompanied by a temperature at 103.9 F or higher, bring the animal to the vet, do not wait to see if it gets better.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> How to tell the difference between Lungworm and Pneumonia:
> 
> Pneumonia:
> Moderate to high fever(104-107F), rapid breathing, wet painful sounding cough with a raspiness in the lungs(stethascope helps, but if it is bad enough you will hear it by just putting your head on the animal's ribcage), drowsy appearance, loss of appetite, thick green mucus from nostrils, potentially eye discharge.
> ...


Lungworm often causes pneumonia and / or bronchitis and as such neither can be excluded from the other clinically by lung sounds alone.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lungworm-goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually, when my whole herd had pneumonia (verified by my vet), not everyone had a temp. Years ago I also had an alpaca that had pneumonia (once again verified  by a vet) and she also didn't have a temp. Mycoplasma would be another one to consider. But these really should be verified by a vet before determining that your goat has it.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I listed the comparitives for both of issues, not just lung sounds.

There are a lot of factors in differentiating between the two ailments, just don't get rooked into a vet making your goat go through cocci treatments even though they tell you that your goat has no trace of the amoebic parasite. One vet gave us cocci meds for our two girls, even thought they told us there was no trace in the fecal.  Have to love vets that are out to make money instead of actually trying to help the animal.... NOT.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good vet who knows goats will recommend treating for pneumonia FIRST when there is a persistent cough.  And then move on to treating for lungworm if the cough persists beyond antibiotic treatment.

And there are times when coughing accompanies cocci or is simply allergies or is caused by hay dust.

The biggest point here is that having a good livestock vet who knows goats is important.  Who knows goats being the most important part of that sentence.  

And as ksalvagno pointed out, pneumonia does not always present with fever.

Albon (Sulfadimethoxine) is my drug of choice for cocci and will also treat pneumonia.  So by starting with a treatment round of it I would be able to rule out pneumonia and cocci before suspecting lungworm.


----------

